# Bull Redfishing from Orange Beach



## bassie02 (Aug 7, 2014)

i am new to bull redfishing and would like to know what bait to use, what to look for from the surf and some other misc. stuff about bull redfishing. i will be in orange beach.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Walk out to the jetties and use live or dead shrimp on an out going tide. You can also use large curly tail grubs with a couple ounce weight to keep it on the bottom. 
Member named " thafish " on here has several recent bull red trip. Look at the big curly tail jig he is using in the pictures. 
Should be a ton of little small minnow type bait within a hundred yards of the jetties. They have been there this time of year the last two years. I do t know if they are bull minnows or some type of sardines.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Cut men haden has always been my go to on a Carolina rig. When it comes to artificials don't over think it. Bull reds will eat damn near anything so no point in throwing expensive lures at them.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> Bull reds will eat damn near anything so no point in throwing expensive lures at them.


That's a joke. The only time they'll eat anything is during the fall run when they're schooled up thick chasing bait, or when they're surface feeding on bait in general. 

Trust me, from someone who fishes almost nothing but bull reds on artificials, they can be extremely picky eaters. Josh (LIM-IT-OUT) will tell you the same thing.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I catch Reds from the beach on the east side of the Orange Beach Pass during the winter months. Just put in the time and you'll do fine.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I've mostly used shrimp, and cut bluefish on a carolina rig in the surf this fall. Both have worked just fine when they are around..and biting. Got another 26" slot red yesterday using shrimp on a pompano rig.


----------



## bassie02 (Aug 7, 2014)

How about dixey bar. I hear the locals down here speak highly of how every time they go down there they catch good size bull reds. How far from shore is it so I know how far to cast, and what time of day is the best time to go.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dixie bar starts right on the beach and is where mobile bay and the Gulf of Mexico meet. I have had the most luck at dusk and during dark. Set up where the two currents meet each other and use cut mullet.


----------

